# post your bike-related silhouette pics - sunset/sunrise



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

during the summer months here in arizona, one must either start weee early in the morning or late in the evening to avoid "some" of the scorching heat. this, of course, lends itself for some awesome silhouette opp shots.

here are a couple of mine. i'm sure y'all have your share as well. post'em up!


----------



## Bearbait (Jan 14, 2004)

here's one


----------



## jfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

*A few I took*


----------



## paintballpunk687 (May 28, 2008)

Heres one i took of my friend at the top of Case Mountain in Manchester, CT over the summer


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Mine too*



paintballpunk687 said:


> Heres one i took of my friend at the top of Case Mountain in Manchester, CT over the summer


Just noticed that all three of mine are at the same spot


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## paintballpunk687 (May 28, 2008)

Jisch said:


> Just noticed that all three of mine are at the same spot


Why yes it looks like they are lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

A self portrait from a few years ago.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

*I'll play...*

I just posted this yesterday on the AZ forum from a weekend ride...


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Here's an old favorite..........*

I didn't take it but was with the cru on the ride and frequently ride up to the spot it was snapped. Have it hanging in my family room, blown up and framed as a gift from my wife. Brian W. took the picture. It was published in Dirt Rag! The other 3 were shot before or after the first picture.


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

One from the local trails.


----------



## Furball the Mystery Cat (May 18, 2007)

Sunset on Mount Lukens in Los Angeles.


----------



## bike hippy (Mar 16, 2007)

here a pic of me in moab halfway through a four month journey across the country









and here is a little something i just got to remind me how awesome that journey was


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

South Mountain sunrise in Phoenix
Cave lake/Steptoe Creek Trail sunrise Ely, NV
Tahoe sunset


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

No sun, but it was about sunrise time 

climb to Carosello 3000, Livigno, Italy









Marko


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

*New Mexico Goodness*

Rio en Medio outside Santa Fe.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A Tahoe Flume sunset from February 1991.
Plus few moonrise shots, a sunset, and a sunrise from my back yard trail


----------



## MemphisR32 (May 3, 2008)




----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

DurtGurl said:


> I just posted this yesterday on the AZ forum from a weekend ride...


hahaha, durtgurl, that one and the single rider one from your ride, plus mine of the bike on the car roof inspired me to start this thread. thanks for posting.

and thanks to y'all for the cool pics.

keep'um coming!


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

bike hippy said:


> here a pic of me in moab halfway through a four month journey across the country
> ==
> and here is a little something i just got to remind me how awesome that journey was


nice silhouette pic, but loved, loved, LOVED the tattoo! 
a very cool way to remember something special. :thumbsup:


----------



## g-t- (Dec 22, 2004)

*Here are few from Utah / Colorado*

....


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

the first two with four peaks in the distance.

the last one is the 29er monk i'm selling.
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=27567&cat=3)


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

Sunrise from the GreenBelt Trail in Lakewood, CO



Green Mtn, CO



Dupont State Forest, NC



Little River, NC



Squirrel Gap, NC



Squirrel Gap, NC



Black Mtn, NC



I'm in there somewhere



Big Rock



Sunrise over Morrison Slide


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's a couple of mine that I found...


----------



## bike hippy (Mar 16, 2007)

heres one of me on a trip with some kids. i was a mountain bike councelor at a camp this summer at a camp near Pisgah.









here are a couple more from my trip to/through Moab


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

*We've got color!*

I'm not sure if this picture applies to the OP subject, but this is the closest I've got.

cheers,
BFE


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Awesome pics, folks!

Here's my contribution: Taken on a steep rock face at sunset.


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Awesome pics, folks!
> 
> Here's my contribution: Taken on a steep rock face at sunset.


Ron, I was hoping to see that picture on this thread. I saw it a couple months ago in another thread. It has been my computer background ever since. It always makes me wanna hit the trail when I turn on the computer. That is always good when I am just going to waste time, but not so good when I have college work to do... :madman:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

They'd be dual boingers of course...  :skep:


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow. There are some really beautiful photos in this thread.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

*Some more.....*

Ck these.......


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Great pix, everybody!



















The other day, I thought about the necessity of spokecards.










The tree next to the bike:


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

someone HAD to do it!!


----------



## nwmtb (Jan 3, 2004)

*sunset*

riding with my GB down the trail in Sula MT


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

Adriatic Sea, Europe.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Two new ones, taken tonight.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

pixelninja said:


> Wow. There are some really beautiful photos in this thread.


No kidding! I am staring at your avatar.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

A local spot:


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

lidarman said:


> No kidding! I am staring at your avatar.


And the avatar is staring back...


----------



## titusbro (Oct 15, 2004)

*I'll play along...*

...'Summer Sunrise' on Hawes Trail - Mesa AZ


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Bo55Diesel (Jun 12, 2008)

You guys make me want to try off-road riding!

Great pics!


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

*Bootleg Canyon, Boulder City NV.*

I'm more of a sunrise person, my Wife on the other hand, not so much


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

I snapped this with the timer shot during a fall ride at Turkey Point.


----------



## Liz Man (Mar 16, 2007)

Kokopelli sunset, Loma, CO


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

mkirby258 said:


> Ron, I was hoping to see that picture on this thread. I saw it a couple months ago in another thread. It has been my computer background ever since. It always makes me wanna hit the trail when I turn on the computer. That is always good when I am just going to waste time, but not so good when I have college work to do... :madman:


Ah, very cool! Glad you dig that picture. One of these days I need to take some more pictures of that particular piece of trail. That pic doesn't do the steepness any justice at all.... 

How interesting: In real life my first initial is "M" and my middle name is "Kirby."


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

pixelninja said:


> Wow. There are some really beautiful photos in this thread.


And this is one of them.



rockyuphill said:


> They'd be dual boingers of course...  :skep:


So is this one, can't seem to get the image to work in my post though.



Liz Man said:


> Kokopelli sunset, Loma, CO


And this....

Really nice pics in this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Taken at 6 am in Custer State Park, South Dakota at 20 mph. Late July on my way to do the Needles Highway loop and Mt Rushmore.

Oh, and it was a Velocity rim, now it's a Sun. Get it? Sorry, roadie humor.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

First tracks on The Portal!


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Great shot + poor exposure = good for this thread.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

singletrack said:


> First tracks on The Portal!


Hey, was this Portal shot taken recently?? Hope not. That's too much snow for Moab in November.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

pixelninja said:


> Wow. There are some really beautiful photos in this thread.


Horsethief, right?


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

KRob said:


> Hey, was this Portal shot taken recently?? Hope not. That's too much snow for Moab in November.


It's from December 15th last year - those days are not far off!


----------



## Roverbiker (Mar 28, 2008)

Furball the Mystery Cat said:


> Sunset on Mount Lukens in Los Angeles.


Beautiful save for the 8' fence fringed with barbed wire. Singletracking Berut?


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

Ed


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

* Only the last of these was taken on a bike ride, but the Big Ditch has the most amazing morning/evening light around. Sometimes you have to not bike.


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

ionsmuse said:


>


LMFAO....dude, jj and I LOVE you avatar :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

an oldie:










and a little newer:


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

edemtbs said:


> LMFAO....dude, jj and I LOVE you avatar :thumbsup:
> 
> Ed


Word.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

Mountain silhouette ...


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow! Great pictures here...


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

*Found another one...*

Bootleg Canyon, NV


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## CDIDriver (Mar 27, 2007)

*Start Them Young*

Adam & Michael - 9 years old, Trail 100


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

sunrise


sunset


----------



## Cycledelic (Oct 13, 2004)

*Last Light on Repack*

Some amazing photos in this thread, with this exception. Took this one at the top of Repack, as the sun set.


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

Great thread... Here's a recent one of mine


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Here are mine...


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Here are mine




























not my pic but its me in the photo


----------



## ook (Mar 27, 2008)

Great thread, many great shots!

I wish i had a camera...maybe for Christmas!


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

Palo Duro Canyon, Texas


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Lipps64 (Sep 4, 2007)

*What EXACTLY did you tell (or not tell) the wives & girlfriends about the trip??*

*Furball* - Nice original picture-post; but I reckon, all the more interesting after a spot of tampering!?! - Sorry; couldn't resist the temptation 

Can I have first refusal on joining you guys on your next trip; sure look like a fun crowd (I thought you said there were only nine of you?) - In fact, I'll offer you $10,000.00 to count me in


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

Leaving a local trail. Bittersweet in the winter time when the sun goes down too early.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## rossp (Mar 7, 2005)

These are a year or two old now - and some are more silhouettes than others....hope you like some anyway.


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

Sweet. I love the first three especially.


----------



## dauwalt (Mar 26, 2005)

This post is great!

Turtle Rock Trail, Laramie, WY


----------



## Lipps64 (Sep 4, 2007)

*One strictly for the fellas!!*

Only too happy to contribute pictures depicting truly awesome/probably never to be repeated memories - Especially aimed at all the red-blooded guys visiting the Forum 

Imagine my good fortune - A balmy Summer night ride following a blisteringly hot day; myself the lone male, lucky enough to be accompanied by three busty, bisexual, raving-nympho exhibitionist mountain-biking chicks, all hot & bothered from a couple of hours graft in the saddle;

A little too much wine and the next thing; away went any inhibitions along with their clothing :yikes:

So what would any self-respecting guy do in this situation? - Exactly! Reach for his Canon digital and start snapping away to record the steamy occasion!!

Mountain-biking doesn't get any better than this - Enjoy!!!

:cornut:


----------



## thedumbopinion (May 15, 2008)

A female penitentiary is always a good place to take a break during a group ride.


----------



## Lipps64 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Quite so! A veritable picnic spot suggestion*



thedumbopinion said:


> A female penitentiary is always a good place to take a break during a group ride.


Ah yes; of course! - Now *THAT* explains the goings-on in the earlier post linked below, to a tee :thumbsup: 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5157198#post5157198


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

one from today ..Shutter a tad too slow


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

two from today


----------



## Surfrider (May 25, 2005)

Pic of a bud at the end of a ride in Tahoe, wish I was back there now! 

Awesome thread, amazing shots.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Maybe not all silhouettes, but they're all taken around sunset on rides...


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## kosayno (Sep 7, 2006)

1. Sunrise overlooking Grand Junction,CO
2. Colorado trail at Cottonwood Pass


----------



## hopster (Sep 1, 2004)

From Mendips Night Ride


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

No sunset but sillhouette-ish.


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

conversation point at trail-100


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Spring 08...


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

It's not mine, but I love this shot


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

i'm bringing it back and will add more 2moro from a very early ride at santan.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Simon Brakewell ... Stromlo.










Warren.


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

my friend Dale


----------



## HetTuig (Sep 28, 2005)

mondaycurse said:


> It's not mine, but I love this shot


I have almost the same picture:










:thumbsup:


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Enjoy, I did.


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

SSer racing the sun home.









Invisible bike shot.


Racing the sun


and the fog


home


----------



## pesqueeb (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

oh oh, roadie content!


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*A couple Denver sunrises*


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

First by me after a short rain. Second courtesy of Airwreck.


----------



## ISUPsyclones (Feb 3, 2004)

*Front Wheel Powered By Sunshine*


----------



## afie (Aug 28, 2006)

All from GreatDivideRace07

Comet Mountain, MT









Lima, MT









New Mexican Tarantula


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

from the 09 AZSF, downtown Phoenix in the background


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Stowe Bike Park. VT


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

dave54 said:


> A local spot:


Can you say HELMET HAIR?


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

Snowshoe, WV


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## thechad66 (Jul 5, 2008)

A trail that went out onto a pond by my parents house in Minnesota.


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*Og that mikesee is some wicked shutterbug*

sunsets are funsets


----------



## motoxkfx123 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## rogerdodger (Mar 8, 2009)

One of my favorite bike pics from Queenstown New Zealand. Even though the next day it did earn me yet another life long bike scar. I set the camera up on the ground and put the timer on. I'm actually riding a log with a big drop on the other side (i fell off down the hill the next day which is how I got the scar), It took loads of attempts to get in the right place at the right time with the timer going off to get what in the end turned out to be a really nice shot.


----------



## Turn (Sep 16, 2008)

Great photos.
*kaboose* 
The sun really does shine out of your arse!


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

The day is done.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

cool thread, and great pics everyone!


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

My friend Steffi took this one of me on one of those Hazy, Hot and Humid Summer evening rides.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Man I need to take some more silowets.


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

desert classic trail at south mountain, phoenix az


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

nwmtb- awesome pic with the sky behind the trees. Is that a sunset?

g-t i love your top pic with your bike overlooking the cliff.

bike hippy - ouch. that ink looked painful. It's always nice to have a scar that reminds you of something


----------

